# gentoo & fastweb

## jr5

Ciao a tutti.

So che questo argomento è stato già trattato però non sono ancora riuscito a trovare la soluzione.

Sto cercando di installare gentoo su di un computer con due schede di rete: la prima (eth0) è connessa direttamente all'hag di fastweb e dovrebbe ricevere il dhcp mentre la seconda (eth1) dovrebbe distribuire la connessione alla LAN. Ho provato ad avviare il live cd ma il dhcpcd non mi restituisce l'indirizzo ip, anzi quando dò il comando torna immediatamente al prompt senza risultati ed ifconfig visualizza solo l'interfaccia di lo. Tutto questo direttamente prima dell'install.

Mi sapreste aiutare?

Grazie

----------

## MyZelF

Che schede di rete sono? Hai verificato se il livecd carica correttamente i relativi moduli?

----------

## daniele_dll

 *jr5 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> So che questo argomento è stato già trattato però non sono ancora riuscito a trovare la soluzione.
> 
> Sto cercando di installare gentoo su di un computer con due schede di rete: la prima (eth0) è connessa direttamente all'hag di fastweb e dovrebbe ricevere il dhcp mentre la seconda (eth1) dovrebbe distribuire la connessione alla LAN. Ho provato ad avviare il live cd ma il dhcpcd non mi restituisce l'indirizzo ip, anzi quando dò il comando torna immediatamente al prompt senza risultati ed ifconfig visualizza solo l'interfaccia di lo. Tutto questo direttamente prima dell'install.
> ...

 

fai

ifconfig eth0

e

ifconfig eth1

e guarda le skede il kernel le trova o meno

poi...controlla...se le vede...se non hai attakkato i cavi di rete al contrario :DDD (magari quello della zero nella uno e viceversa  :Razz: )

----------

## jr5

ecco, qui ho un dubbio. Le schede di rete sono una 3com 3c905 e una realtek 8139 (penso che sia la too), I moduli penso siano quelli giusti (8139too - 3c59x). Ho provato anche ad invertirle, a metterne una sola alla volta ma niente. Ho provato anche con una realtek 8139C+ e ho notato che mi carica il modulo 8139too quando invece dovrebbe essere l'8139cp ( se provo a caricare quest'ultimo mi da un errore del tipo che la scheda non sembra essere del tipo 8139C+ e di provare col modulo 8139too). I cavi sono giusto, ho controllato   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jr5

ho appena provato ad attaccare un computer della LAN direttamente a fastweb, ho fatto partire il live cd e mi setta tutto tranquilamente (compreso il dhcp). Perchè qui fa cosi e sull'altro computer no?

----------

## MyZelF

 *jr5 wrote:*   

> ho appena provato ad attaccare un computer della LAN direttamente a fastweb, ho fatto partire il live cd e mi setta tutto tranquilamente (compreso il dhcp). Perchè qui fa cosi e sull'altro computer no?

 

Quali sono le caratteristiche del computer incriminato?

Eventualmente puoi provare a fare il boot da una knoppix (o comunque da un altro livecd, magari con un kernel più recente di quello incluso nel livecd gentoo) ed installare gentoo da lì (il procedimento è lo stesso).

----------

## jr5

il computer in questione è un po' vecchiotto:

AMD K6-2 450MHz

192 MB RAM

8.4 GB HD

2 schede ethernet

un collegamento con fastweb che mi piacerebbe se funzionasse   :Razz: 

Intendi dirmi che se riuscissi ad avviare una knoppix che mi riconosce le schede è il dhcp allora riuscire ad installare gentoo da li? wow!

----------

## MyZelF

 *jr5 wrote:*   

> Intendi dirmi che se riuscissi ad avviare una knoppix che mi riconosce le schede è il dhcp allora riuscire ad installare gentoo da li? wow!

 

Esatto. Magari passando a knoppix i parametri per un boot minimale

```
knoppix 2 lang=it
```

Una volta configurata la rete (se ce n'è bisogno) puoi seguire la guida all'installazione di gentoo.

Comunque sia, mi sembra strano che il livecd di gentoo ti dia questi problemi...   :Confused: 

----------

## Sparker

Magari non riconosce correttamente le schede. Non ho capito se hai provato a caricare i moduli a mano.

A me hotplug dà problemi, ovvero si pianta al riconoscimento della scheda di rete e devo avviarlo con nohotplug e caricare i driver a mano, poi tutto ok.

(è fastidioso sopratutto sul mio server, senza monitor e scheda video   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## jr5

ok, grazie per i consigli ora provo. Per i moduli si, ho già provato a caricarli a mano oppure a rimuoverli e a ricaricarli ma il problema rimane. Adesso provo.

Intanto grazie!

----------

## dirac3000

Mmmh, anch'io ho avuto un problema quasi identico: le schede di rete erano una realtek8029 (modulo ne2k-pci) e una realtek8139 (8139too), anch'io fastweb. Il problema era che non le caricava all'avvio o comunque faceva casino e il dhcp faceva casino... La soluzione è stata più semplice del previzto: un semplice

```
 #modprobe ne2k-pci
```

ha risolto il problema! Non so se sia la soluzione migliore, comuqnue... poi me la sono giocata su /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4: modificando questo file gli ho detto quali moduli caricare e quali no (quella non attacata a fw la tengo quasi sempre disattivata ammeno che non arrivi qualcuno con un prtatile). 

Il solito ifconfig e gli script di avvio poi dovrebbero fare il resto...

Spero di essere utile!   :Smile: 

----------

## jr5

grazie della dritta. Ora sto' installando gentoo dopo essere partito con una knoppix, speriamo bene!

----------

## jr5

non so più che dire, sono proprio sfigato. Sono arrivato allo stage 1 quando mi dice di dare il "script/bootstrap.sh" dove mi compila gcc, glibc ecc. ma durante la compilazione di glibc e binutils mi si blocca dicendo "Segmentation fault" mentre un'altra volta mi si blocca alla compilazione di gettext dicendo "kernel BUG at page_alloc.:100". Questo problema del kernel mi appariva anche quando avevo provato red hat con unkernel 2.4.22 configurato a mano. E mò come continuo, avete idee???

----------

## shev

 *jr5 wrote:*   

> Sono arrivato allo stage 1 quando mi dice di dare il "script/bootstrap.sh" dove mi compila gcc, glibc ecc. ma durante la compilazione di glibc e binutils mi si blocca dicendo "Segmentation fault" mentre un'altra volta mi si blocca alla compilazione di gettext

 

Ma hai banalmente ripetuto il comando dopo il primo errore e la compilazione è ripresa non dando più l'errore precedente ma dandoti quello dopo? Se ti da errori random in compilazione io farei un piccolo controllo dell'hardware, di solito la causa è quella (ram prima indiziata)

----------

## jr5

esatto, la prima volta è apparso il segmentation fault durante la compilazione di glibc poi ho riprovato e l'ha dato in binutils. Quindi dici che potrebbe essere solo un problema hw?

----------

## jr5

quindi anche il kernel BUG potrebbe essere un problema nella ram?

----------

## shev

Bhe, da come descrivi il problema direi di si, è "solo" un problema hardware. Prova a fare qualche test, sostituendo ram o componenti vari e vedi se cambia qualcosa, di solito errori random sono dovuti a malfunzionamenti hardware

----------

## stefanonafets

Per testare la ram c'è un programmino nel livecd di Gentoo (da laciare dal bootloader) , è carino, provalo...

----------

## jr5

ok, lo provo almeno capisco se è colpa della ram.

----------

## jr5

Ho fatto ripartire il bootstrap sostituendo la ram. La compilazione va avanti fino a quando non si blocca al gcc con un "internal error" nel file expt.c:8936. Riuscirò mai a capire perchè non finisce mai il bootstrap??? Consigli??? Potrei provare con lo stage3, può essere utile???

----------

## shev

 *jr5 wrote:*   

> Ho fatto ripartire il bootstrap sostituendo la ram. La compilazione va avanti fino a quando non si blocca al gcc con un "internal error" nel file expt.c:8936.

 

Mmm, imho questo conferma i problemi hardware... hai per caso overclockato la cpu, impostato la ram in modo spinto, etc? Prova a underclockare il tutto e riprovare, sono le soluzioni tipiche che vengono proposte di solito.

Io cercherei cmq dove sta il malfunzionamento, un problema simile m'ha fatto dannare in passato e dopo settimane di disperazione ho scoperto che era il chipset della scheda madre nato buggato e cresciuto ancora peggio... (soluzione: cambiare mobo)

 *Quote:*   

> Potrei provare con lo stage3, può essere utile???

 

Se il problema hardware c'è ogni volta che compili qualcosa può darti errori. Di certo con lo stage3 c'è meno roba da compilare, puoi provare. Però rimandi la soluzione del problema, non è l'installazione da stage3 una soluzione.

----------

## jr5

beh il computer non è stato overclockato, è sempre rimasto così da quando è stato montato la prima volta. L'unica cosa che ho notato è che sul sito del prod. ( Aopen ) c'è un aggiornamento del bios e dato che è una cosa un po' delicata l'aggiornamento vorrei magari esser sicuro che possa dare dei risultati. Alla fine il risultato è questo:

CPU = sempre la stessa mai toccata

RAM = Ho lasciato l'unico banco che sembra non dare problemi

HD = Ho solo quello, non penso dia problemi

Tutte le altre schede le ho tolte mentre facevo l'insall (non si sa mai   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## jr5

ho provato anche memtest all'avvio del livecd e non ha trovato errori nella ram! Ho anche provato il livecd col kernel 2.6.0 e con questo mi funziona la rete! Incrediibile ora riprovo da li.

Auguri a tutti di buon natale!

----------

## jr5

allora, ho messo lo stage3 partendo dal livecd col kernel 2.6 (col dhcp che funziona), ho provato ad aggiornare 2 o3 volte gcc e glibc con i soliti errori poi per puro caso ho notato che il dma nel kernel l'avevo attivato ma se davo hdparm -d /dev/hda lo dava come disabilitato allora l'ho attivato e magicamente ( dopo 5 ore per glibc e 3.30 ore per gcc   :Shocked:   ) si sono compilati. Possibile che tutti questi problemi solo per il dma??? Comunque è accettabile ora l'idea di cambiare il CHOST con il mio processore e le mie ottimizzazioni??? O rischio di rendere tutto instabile???

Grazie

----------

## shev

 *jr5 wrote:*   

> Possibile che tutti questi problemi solo per il dma???

 

A me sembra strano, prima di considerarlo sistemato testalo ancora un po', non vorei fosse una coincidenza.

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque è accettabile ora l'idea di cambiare il CHOST con il mio processore e le mie ottimizzazioni??? O rischio di rendere tutto instabile???

 

Cambiarle puoi cambiarle, però consiglio un bel "emerge -e world" per ricompilare tutto con le nuove flags e goderti i benefici dell'ottimizzazione su tutto il sistema (e nel frattempo controlli se il dma era un caso o la soluzione  :Wink:  ). Attento a CHOST che di solito va bene com'è e cambiarla può creare casino, quelle che si cambiano sono CFLAGS CXXFLAGS.

----------

## jr5

ok, grazie mille per l'aiuto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jr5

comincio a essere sempre più convinto che il problema sia il dma però comincio anche a non capire una cosa: attivo il dma (hdparm -d1 /dev/hda), compilo un po' di pacchetti e dopo un po' torna il segmentation faul   :Shocked:  , controllo il dma e:

/dev/hda:

 using_dma    =   0  (off)

possibile??? Dopo un po' si disattiva (e mi fa tornare il fatidico problema), come faccio a settare attivo definitivamente questo dma???

Grazie e scusate se continuo a rompere le scatole

----------

## shev

 *jr5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> possibile??? Dopo un po' si disattiva (e mi fa tornare il fatidico problema), come faccio a settare attivo definitivamente questo dma???

 

Ma sei sicuro di questa cosa? L'installazione l'hai terminata ed ora hai il tuo sistema funzionante? In questo caso avrai configurato il tuo bel kernel: sicuro di aver attivato il necessario? Che chipset monta la tua scehda madre?

----------

## jr5

si son sicuro di sta' cosa, ho la mia bella gentoo con stage3 bella funzionante (con glibc e gcc ricompilati col dma attivo). Si ho ricompilato prima il kernel 2.6.0 (durante l'install) poi ho compilato il 2.4.23 perchè col 2.6 all'avvio mi diceva che il dma era disattivato e che il controllo del disco avrebbe potuto metterci molto per terminare, mentre col 2.4 nessun avviso ma questo problemino. Per attivare il dma nel kernel sono andato in IDE, ATA and ATAPI block devices -> [*] Use PCI DMA by default when available. Il chipset è il VIA VT82C598 [Apollo MVP3]

----------

## MyZelF

 *jr5 wrote:*   

> Per attivare il dma nel kernel sono andato in IDE, ATA and ATAPI block devices -> [*] Use PCI DMA by default when available. Il chipset è il VIA VT82C598 [Apollo MVP3]

 

E, ovviamente, anche con:

```
<*>     VIA82CXXX chipset support
```

?

----------

## jr5

certo !   :Very Happy: 

----------

